# My babies



## E27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so I don't have a tortoise yet but I have two other pets. 

My dog, Lily, is a female Siberian Husky/Golden Retriever mix. She's about 3 years old I think? She's very smart. Bell trained, knows how to speak, sit, all that. We actually sits when cars go by, but for some reason she also sits for walking cows and big birds. Haha.

Then I have my bird who is for now nameless. Long story. Haha. She's about 4 years old. She's a budgerigar parakeet I got her from Petco when she was really really young. I didn't even know the sex at the time I got her actually. I got a steal with her.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## E27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! I love those animals. Hopefully I can add a tortoise to my animals eventually. 

And I saw a typo but I couldn't edit it since it's been 30 minutes. It's supposed to read "We actually taught her to sit when cars go by"


----------

